# Possible Roos?



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

First is a 10 week old blue ameraucana. He/she has a deep red comb with a distinct row of peas where the other two blue ameraucanas I have do not have any red in their combs yet, nor is there a distinct row of peas.


























The second is a 12 week old hatchery quality gold laced Wyandotte, and I have NO experience with the breed. The wattles are incredibly developed and the comb a deep red. The tail feathers are not growing in well, though what I do see has me suspicious. I should say I have a hatchery silver laced as well who shows none of the same characteristics.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM is usually our "sexer" and "breed type person" However I would say that if there are one or two that are much redder and developed with their crowns and wattles, they may be males.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> NM is usually our "sexer" and "breed type person" However I would say that if there are one or two that are much redder and developed with their crowns and wattles, they may be males.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Both Roo's..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You're the man Nm.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Both Roo's..


While I appreciate you giving me a definitive answer, I can't bring myself to "like" it, because I don't want Roos!  thank you, Nm.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

aapholz said:


> While I appreciate you giving me a definitive answer, I can't bring myself to "like" it, because I don't want Roos!  thank you, Nm.


Now that is seriously funny! That like button should be changed to Thankyou or something else like that!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What's wrong with roosters?I love mine and the flock wouldn't be complete without them.They perform many functions in the flock dynamics.Send them to me.LOL


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> What's wrong with roosters?I love mine and the flock wouldn't be complete without them.They perform many functions in the flock dynamics.Send them to me.LOL


Where are you located? If you're in driving distance I can meet you lol. (Really, truly, take them.)

We have very thin strips of land, closer to neighbors. I don't mind one rooster, but definitely don't want multiple. I already know two ameraucana and two Marans breeders in town so if I were to get a roo, I'd like to get a different breed so I'm not competing with friends if I were to sell hatchlings. The gold laced doesn't have a GLW lady so I wouldn't have any pure babies, and the mixes don't sell around here.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm in Ohio and got room for them.Some people take they're unwanted birds to the feed store.I've got 2 GLW hens but both roos are Cochin/EE mixes so no way to get pure breds.I have a lot of "mutts".


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> I'm in Ohio and got room for them.Some people take they're unwanted birds to the feed store.I've got 2 GLW hens but both roos are Cochin/EE mixes so no way to get pure breds.I have a lot of "mutts".


Awe yeah I'm in SWFL a bit too far to drive them up to ya!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Fatten them up and eat them(if you can).


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

When you don't live in the US and are left out of everything.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

DuckRunner said:


> When you don't live in the US and are left out of everything.


Awe! Whereabouts are you???


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

aapholz said:


> Awe! Whereabouts are you???


Iran.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

DuckRunner said:


> Iran.


How neat! What kind of chickens do you have?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's cool too that someone here lives in Iran.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I think it's cool too that someone here lives in Iran.


Seminole you're not too far from me! I have friends in your neck of the woods


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

NM could you please look at these pictures and give me your feedback?























Girl or boy? It's 9-10 weeks old. Still cheeps but crowed two days in a row. (Well sort of a crow)! It's an olive egger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PM him. I'm not sure how much time he spends here now.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rooster


----------

